# At the races this weekend, Watkins Glen



## JimmyO (Jun 9, 2008)

I usually go here every year with my cousin so this year i though i should bring my camera. One shot for now but im planning on posting more here.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thought it was pretty cool watching these stock cars fly through the chikane (sp?). As you can see the car in second only has 2 wheels on the ground


----------



## JimmyO (Jun 9, 2008)

2


----------



## JimmyO (Jun 9, 2008)

3
I was surprised. I took like 400 pics, and i thought they would all be the same. But in reality you can really see which ones are good and which ones are crap.


----------



## JimmyO (Jun 9, 2008)

4.


----------



## JimmyO (Jun 9, 2008)

5
looks whose winning, lol


----------



## keith204 (Jun 9, 2008)

#1 is my favorite, but it would be better without that effect IMO. #2 is cut off... and 3, 4 and 5 have a strange crop. Don't get me wrong...I like 3, 4 and 5, but the crop seems strange.


----------



## JimmyO (Jun 9, 2008)

6


----------



## JimmyO (Jun 9, 2008)

keith204 said:


> #1 is my favorite, but it would be better without that effect IMO. #2 is cut off... and 3, 4 and 5 have a strange crop. Don't get me wrong...I like 3, 4 and 5, but the crop seems strange.



thanks Keith

I it wasnt really bad cropping, but bad framing. I found it hard to get good framing while trying to pan. This was really my first time doing this, haha. Im was really just playing around (same with my PP)haha


----------



## JimmyO (Jun 9, 2008)

7


----------



## JimmyO (Jun 9, 2008)

8
I am the robot


----------



## Jamesy (Jun 9, 2008)

I like 1 & 3 best. The contrast looks well over-done on #5. But #4 might benefit from a slight contast boost to give it a little more depth and possibly a tighter crop. You might need to burn in the highlight on the windscreen (windshield) first to stop it getting totally blown. Great first effort though :thumbup:.


----------



## JimmyO (Jun 9, 2008)

9
fire!


----------



## JimmyO (Jun 9, 2008)

Jamesy said:


> I like 1 & 3 best. The contrast looks well over-done on #5. But #4 might benefit from a slight contast boost to give it a little more depth and possibly a tighter crop. You might need to burn in the highlight on the windscreen (windshield) first to stop it getting totally blown. Great first effort though :thumbup:.



Thanks
Ive experimented with the D&B before but it always came out bad, haha. As a result of trying to make the blown out "windscreen" look more normal it gave the rest of the shot that look :x

But all this editing is just basic stuff in gimp (curves, saturation,croping, sharpening)


----------



## JimmyO (Jun 9, 2008)

10
i liked how sharp this one was


----------



## JimmyO (Jun 9, 2008)

10


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jun 9, 2008)

#s 3 & 10a are my fav, IMO the faux panos work well


----------



## Heck (Jun 10, 2008)

Now were talking! the last two look right on color wise. Yeah they have no motion in the wheels but there sharp and exposed well. Your using a disposable camera for these photos???


----------



## JimmyO (Jun 10, 2008)

Heck said:


> Now were talking! the last two look right on color wise. Yeah they have no motion in the wheels but there sharp and exposed well. Your using a disposable camera for these photos???



Haha
no sorry
that in my sig is a joke

These were taken with a d40x with a sigma 70-200mm

And thanks!


----------



## Heck (Jun 10, 2008)

Good Im glad you have some heavy gear..I almost quit! lol


----------



## Shibby! (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice work.

Some quality pictures there.


----------



## JimmyO (Jun 11, 2008)

Shibby! said:


> Nice work.
> 
> Some quality pictures there.


:hugs:


----------



## Shibby! (Jun 11, 2008)

JimmyO said:


> :hugs:


 
I like 2,4,6,10.

2)  Needs the whole car.  But great panning and colours.

4)  Nice shot.  Bit hot but sometimes that is out of your control.  You caught the reflection.

6)  Interesting take.  Probably my favourite shot.  Shows speed.  Just need a little more balanced crop.

10)  I'd love this shot if it were cropped down to just the bottom right to show the guard rail and pavement dropping off and removing the big tree.

Looks like a great track.  Wish we had something like that around!  Our road track is worn out and closing down in a year (City taking over land).  It's in the air if they are building a replacement =(


----------



## SandShots (Jun 27, 2008)

nice shots, seems like u could of used a 300 or 400mm lens!


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Jun 27, 2008)

Good stuff Jimmy!  I like 2 and 3


----------



## Doc Wiseman (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice stuff there Jimmy, #2&3 are nice but the last two are "keepers". The pan on the 99 'Vette is nice. Just a hint of motion in the background but the car is sharp. The only thing that detracts from it is the distracting background which isn't really your fault (never will understand the electric blue color choice for the Armco Barriers at the Glen).


----------



## penfold1 (Jun 27, 2008)

I like 3 and 4.

Are you cranking up the saturation....because it looks like it is up tooooo much!


----------



## vituccin (Jun 28, 2008)

I like number 1 the best.
I do think that the crop on number 5 should have more open space on the right side rather than the left, because the cars are going in that direction.

Nick Vitucci


----------



## TheRival (Jul 7, 2008)

I will post my pics of the same weekend here shortly, i did not notice this thread earlier...


----------



## TheRival (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## motorshooter (Jul 7, 2008)

#10 is a great shot. The next time you play with it in photoshop, crop in closer on the Porsche and eliminate the the person in the backround, go for a right left crop. 

Then it will be your best shot


----------

